# "What are you thinking about right now?"



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

...Always one of the most difficult questions for an N, isn't it?

So here's a little game: just answer whatever jumps into your mind when you hear that question. 
However, *you must read the post above yours* before you do so. Your answer must not necessarily have to be about the post, but you must at least *react* to it.

I want to see how many degrees of crazy/random this can get ;D

Here's my go: Right now, I'm thinking about how I need to vaccuum-clean my apartment. Simultaneously, I'm wondering why the PerC logo makes me think of the scary pink elephants in Dumbo. Then I started to wonder how cool it would be to have some kind of a miniature elephant that could eat dust, hence sparing me the trouble of having to vaccuum-clean...


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

I find your avi of that poor dude falling down the stairs to be mindlessly stimulating, I keep watching to see if he ever reaches the end of the stairs... but he doesn't... EVER!

As an INTP, my mind also immediately jumps to thinking how on earth the next poster after me is supposed to react just due to my post, I dunna' think I gave much to work with here, but hey.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

^You know, you're right, you didn't give me much to work on. I also looked at that avatar... I wonder how long is it gonna take for it to reach the bottom.

Also, my eye is drying up because of my contact lenses. Better drop some eyedrops! (hehe, see what I did there?)


----------



## Xavier (Sep 19, 2010)

^ no avatar to comment on

I should work but here I am again. Damn it!


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

^Same here, Heavenly shit!

I gotta do my Chemistry study! Gaaah


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm wondering what ..... is that is....right there on the....and it looks like.....o god imma throw up.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> I'm wondering what ..... is that is....right there on the....and it looks like.....o god imma throw up.


Ohhhh this was easy:

"wth...*checks type*...hmm..."

And: PerC had a logo? Are my powers of observation waning? I don't like that logo...Who's doing the graphics? (in rapid succession)


----------



## FlatteringlyDerisive (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm thinking if whether or not I will proceed.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm thinking that Metroid Fusion's final boss is pretty hard.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I have never played metroid fusion, but I am stuck in a never-ending state of needing to clean and not wanting to. So far it has been a battle over listening to music on my new incredibly headphones and actually doing it. Doing it has won out for the most part though. Now I am making a myriad of connections between the ideas in your post and all of the posts in this thread that would take way too long to describe.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

My brain is going through a rapid-fire checklist of all the things I have to do after work today. Plus I'm contemplating the meaning of my life and what I should be doing with it. I've finished 3 bucket lists already and I'm only 31 - it's getting harder to find things to keep me mentally engaged. Endlessly falling down a set of stairs just to see if there's a bottom is a strangely attractive idea to me right now


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

jayde said:


> My brain is going through a rapid-fire checklist of all the things I have to do after work today. Plus I'm contemplating the meaning of my life and what I should be doing with it. I've finished 3 bucket lists already and I'm only 31 - it's getting harder to find things to keep me mentally engaged. Endlessly falling down a set of stairs just to see if there's a bottom is a strangely attractive idea to me right now


Wow! Do you mind sharing a few of your bucket list resolutions? I'm curious!


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> Wow! Do you mind sharing a few of your bucket list resolutions? I'm curious!


I don't mind at all. The first two lists each had 10 things on them. My last one had 25. My current one has about 20, but I'm constantly adding to it. Out of the ones I've completed, there were lots of travel related items - countries I wanted to visit, historical or cultural sites I wanted to see (spend a day in Musee du Louvre, see the pyramids, cross the equator, safari in the serengeti, circumnavigate the world, etc). Another was to live in another country for a year. I had activities as well - things like swim with dolphins in the wild, learn to scuba dive, go bungee jumping, compete in a triathlon. Some others were things like learn how to do options trading, learn to play guitar. 

I could on, but that's a nutshell version. Basically, I've discovered that I have a knack for recognizing and seizing opportunities.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

@jayde Those are pretty awesome, gave me a few ideas! hhaha thanks! And good luck on whatever other bucket lists you create!


----------



## Feanor (Dec 30, 2011)

Go to Rome. Acquire Ph.D. Live in Atlanta, Georgia. Work for Google. Most important things on my bucket list.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm actually thinking of several ways to mope. And I have things to finish, going to make a list so I can do them more-or-less on autopilot. Yes, on new year's eve, my socializing is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

Right now I'm trying to decide exactly what I'm thinking.


----------



## crazyeddie (Oct 19, 2011)

I should probably clean my room - hah, like that's going to happen! Man, I wish I had some better headphones - portable, but not earbuds - but I'm broke. And now this "what are you thinking right now?" bullcrap... (heh, almost said 'know' instead of 'now,' damn epistemology...) how the hell should I do a ps -A command on my own brain? "I think a lot of things, it's hard to keep track" man, gotta love that Doctor Who... oh, and Twilight Sparkle kicks ass!


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

+
=
-

Extroversion
Ambiversion
Introversion

(Ne/Se) + (Te/Fe)
(Na/Sa) = (Ta/Fa)
(Ni/Si) - (Ti/Fi)​


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

@Abraxas

Ambiversion? And those math signals...

They seem interesting. What are they?


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

How much homework I need to work on that I really have no desire to do.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)




----------

